# playalinda?



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

Just a question, I was wondering if playalinda is completely open. Last time I was there you couldn't go past spot 5. It has been a while since I have been surf fishing, and was planning to go sometime this next week. Any info can help. Thanks


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm not sure if all 13 accesses are open, but I was there about 3 weeks ago and you could go past lot 5

Mark


----------



## blufish9 (Dec 13, 2004)

I was there Thursday, some of the parking lots are still closed awaiting repair to the stairways. There are still plenty of them open. Whiting and Pomps were hitting only if you had sand fleas.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Gonna give it a try today (Sunday) 

Man, Whiting now demanding sand fleas! Getting a little uppity there....


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I only managed one Blue on cut Mullet Saturday from 1-4. Did see other fish caught, but think they were on shrimp. I did not go past lot#1 Was a great day to be on the sand.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah, all things considered it was a nice day to be out of the house!

Mark


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, playalinda had been opened up to lot 10. Make sure you check with Delta II launch schedule. Currently, it is scheduled for 1/12/05 between 1:00 - 2:00 PM. Normally, Playalinda closed on a launch day.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I was there last friday, went to the next to the last beach, caught a few small blues on cut bait and shrimp. saw a couple whiting caught but again they was using freash caught fleas, which were very hard to come by.


----------



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for all the info, I made it out there yesterday, did really well at spot nine, caught about 20 nice sized bull whiting, two blues, and a short pompano. I used fleas, shrimp, and fishbites, pomp taken on fishbites.


----------



## SLEEPLESS (Mar 31, 2003)

Excellent catch!! I was at Lot 9 a few weeks back and only caught a few pompanos using frozen shrimp. The crabs enjoyed both the shrimp and cut mullet, but kept me busy baiting my hooks. 

Anyone know if Lot 11 is open yet? I have trouble with steps and Lot 11 is the only one that is all ramps. 

Bob


----------

